# The Big Green Egg....



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

:help:My dad is wanting to talk to someone around the Beaumont area about the Big Green Egg. He would like to know what all goes into cooking with it, cleaning it after words and ease of use. If y'all would please let me know from the guys with the eggs.

Thanks ES.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

my neighbor has a BGE knock-off from sams. with a wheeled stand for about $500. I have an egg, but if it were me, I would seriously consider the knock-off


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

BGE Dealer in Beaumont:

Balboa Company
3195 Dowlen Rd
Suite 107
Beaumont TX US 77706 
409.838.1636
view map


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I have an XL BGE and live just NW of Beaumont... we (my wife uses it more than I do)
cook on it 2-3 times per week and I can't think of anything I don't like about it.

I will say that I wouldn't get a "Nest" for it, rather, build your own table...

I can do a 24hr cook @ 225 on a single load of lump charcoal or I can fire it up
to 600 to sear a steak... and anything between. 

Temp control is easy with the vents...

Lump charcoal produces a lot less ash than briquets, I'll clean mine out maybe
once every two weeks depending on usage. 

We love ours...


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I looked at the BGE and the Bubba Keg at Christmas time..I chose the Bubba Keg based on the fact it comes with everything..top wheel, stand, and side tables. I think it holds temps just as good if not better than the BGE.

It's up to the cook to make the stuff coming off it good.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I appreciate all the input guys. With much deliberation my dad ordered the Bubba Keg and will be in next week. Thanks again.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Best chickens i ever cooked was on the BGE


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a Bayou Classic Cypress ceramic cooker.

It's a fantastically versatile cooking tool.

Mine stays outside uncovered and occasionally grows a little funk inside. To clean it I add some hot coals, open the vents and put a small electric fan near the bottom vent.

Like a self cleaning oven everything turns to ash under the high heat (750)


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

bigdav160 said:


> I have a Bayou Classic Cypress ceramic cooker.
> 
> It's a fantastically versatile cooking tool.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing with my BK


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a BGE , i really like it

a few notes

1 it is a mother to light unlesss you use a chimney lighter or i use a pear burner

2 the meat doesnt really taste smoked unless you add mesquite or oak to the lump charcoal

3 dont ever walk away from a steak cooking w the vents all wide open

4 it tends to cook really fast , watch your temps for a rack of ribs in particular

4 a pan of water under almost anything on a long cook really helps


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I also have an BGE. it is hard to beat as a grill, or as combination grill/smoker. as a pure smoker there are better options. saw a recent food magazine comparison the put the 300 dollar weber ahead of the expensive egg. I rarely use my egg, as I use my smoker almost exclusively.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been looking at these Kamados for a while trying to find a way to talk the Misses into one. Today I popped into the grill/smoker section at Academy and they have a version with cart, accessories for $499. Does anyone have any experience with this one? 
Unfortunately I couldn't find a tag that had a brand name on it, just the price tags.

Thanks in advance!
JJ


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Weber Rocky Mountain Smoker*

I bought my bullet a few years ago and it's showed me anybody can smoke some meat. You fire it up and it runs around 250 degrees with one charcoal charge and your choice of wood for around six to eight hours without much attention. Anyway just my thoughts.
http://virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

This guy asked about a Big Green Egg and most of the input was why other items were better just because they are cheaper. It doesnt matter what equipment you have if you can't outsmart the fuel, the oxygen, and the heat source your cr#p ain't gonna be fit to eat anyway.

just sayin'


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

My Big Brother loves his. I'm not so impressed with it as I'm a Grill Guy and not so much a Smoker. He may get rid of it within a year.... since he uses it less and less.


----------

